# Pippa - 2 year old Shih tzu - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pippa is a 2 year old Shih tzu who is looking for a home.

Pippa is very lucky to be alive today. She was a breeding bitch at a puppy farm in Ireland, however she bit the owner so he took her to the vets to be put to sleep. Luckily she was rescued from the waiting room by a member of the public who took her home. Sadly, the lady's own dog did not like Pippa which is why she has come to us.

As Pippa has bitten in the past, she cannot be homed with children under 16 years old and must go to someone who is experienced with dogs. She hasn't bitten anyone here and does warn you if she is unhappy by lip licking, widening her eyes and growling.

Pippa is more wary with men than women and this is most likely due to the owner of the puppy farm who was a man. My boyfriend has spent the whole weekend sitting with her and hand feeding her and now she is fine with him and will let him stroke her. Any males in the home must be prepared to gain her trust.

Pippa loves other dogs, but can sometimes get a little jealous if you are fussing her and another dog comes close. She sometimes growls at the other dog, but when this happens, we stop petting her and walk away.

She is fine with cats, but cannot live with small animals such as rabbits and guinea pigs. We are getting there with her toilet training, but at present still has the occasional accident.

Pippa is fine to be left, is quiet and non-destructive.

Pippa has been spayed, fully vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and defleaed.

A homecheck will be carried out and a minimum adoption fee of £150 applies.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey)
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website - Furry Friends Animal Rescue


----------



## FickleFeet (Oct 17, 2011)

I hope pippa finds a loving home very soon xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

